# Weekly Photo Challenge #44 for Week of 5/15/16



## wvdawg (May 15, 2016)

This week's theme is DOUBLE and the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2016)

Some people think Goats are (BOERING)  but these BOER goats gave me my DOUBLE  for the CHALLENGE   Ok so I'm just Kidding around theys pretty cool


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2016)

DOUBLE shot.


----------



## wvdawg (May 16, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Some people think Goats are (BOERING)  but these BOER goats gave me my DOUBLE  for the CHALLENGE   Ok so I'm just Kidding around theys pretty cool





Doubled down nicely Mike!


----------



## wvdawg (May 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DOUBLE shot.





3:41 pm  

It's 5 o'clock somewhere!  Good one!


----------



## nrh0011 (May 16, 2016)

Here's my interpretation of double.


----------



## Redman (May 17, 2016)

*Double*

Teal


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2016)

nrh0011 said:


> Here's my interpretation of double.



Nice eye!  That fence should hold tight for a long time!


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2016)

Redman said:


> Teal



Good capture!


----------



## wvdawg (May 19, 2016)

*Double Decker*

Turkey burger for dinner this evening.  Mmmmmm!


----------



## nrh0011 (May 19, 2016)

that looks tasty! thank you by the way! i've been absent for a while, time to get back involved!


----------

